# open kolektor ausgang auf ttl eingang



## Markus (25 Juni 2003)

hi, ich hab ne baugruppt mit open kollektor ausgängen und 12V betriebsspannung. diese ausgänge müssen auf die eingänge eines microcontrollers.

so ich dachte ich mach an die open-kolektor ausgäge erst nen pull-up widerstan mit ca 1k, dann zwischen pull-up widerstand und ausgang ein signal abgreifen und das über nen vorwiderstand (wert?) an den ttl eingang.

passt das so?

wenn ich einen normalen schalter auf den ttl eingang lege, welcher aber +12V schaltet, wie mach ich das dann am sinnvollsten? vorwiderstand? optokoppler? oder gibts da spezielle ics?


die ausgänge vom controller lege ich auf ein ulm2803 treiber ic, das müsste ja so ok sein.


sorry, aber ich "muss" grad eine platine für einen prototyp entwickeln,( nix wichtiges, nur ein bischen bitverarbeitung) und konnte microcontroller vor ein paar tagen noch nicht mal aussprechen...


----------



## nilpferd (25 Juni 2003)

Hallo Markus,
ist zwar nicht gerade mein Fachgebiet, aus der Erfahrung mit unseren selbstgebastelten SMP und S5-Baugruppen würde ich zu Optpkopplern neigen, allein schon wegen der galvanischen Trennung.

Grüsse,
nilpferd


----------



## Zottel (26 Juni 2003)

>so ich dachte ich mach an die open-kolektor ausgäge erst nen 
>pull-up widerstan mit ca 1k, dann zwischen pull-up widerstand und 
>ausgang ein signal abgreifen und das über nen vorwiderstand >(wert?) an den ttl eingang. 

>passt das so? 
Fast. Ich nehme an, es sind NPN-open collectors. Der Pull-up-Widerstand MUSS an 5V liegen. 3,3kOhm reicht. Den Vorwiderstand lass btte weg. Grund: "Richtige" TTL Inputs (ICs 74xx) ziehen Strom (ca.1mA?, bin zu faul zum Datenbuch zu greifen) bei 0-Signal und erkennen 0 unterhalb (1,2 ? V).Wenn die Zahlen stimmen, wird es oberhalb von 1,2 kOhm (Summe Ausgangsimpedanz der ansteuernden Stufe+Vowiderstand) unsicher. 
Viele Mikrocontroller haben Anschlüsse, die sich als Ein- oder Ausgänge programmieren lassen. (z.B. 8051-Derivate) Diese haben den pull up schon integriert. Ein weiterer ist meist überflüssig, schadet aber nicht, hebt den Stromverbrauch und kann für schnelle Signale doch mal nötig sein.

>wenn ich einen normalen schalter auf den ttl eingang lege, 
>welcher aber +12V schaltet, wie mach ich das dann am >sinnvollsten? vorwiderstand? optokoppler? oder gibts da >spezielle ics? 
Wenn's nur ein Schalter ist: 
Der Mikrocontroller wird an seinen (TTL-kompatiblen) Eingängen high sehen, wenn sie offen sind.
Also mit 820 Ohm nach 0 ziehen. Z-Diode 4,7V parallelschalten (Schutz). Vorwiderstand 1,2 kOhm anschleßen. Nun sieht er ohne Signal low und mit 12V high.
Optokoppler sind immer gut, weil sie Störungen und Überspannungen abhalten.
Aber dann solltest Du das für die Ausgänge auch vorsehen.
Wenn es für wirklich störverseuchte Umgebung ist, dem Optokoppler eine Diode antiparallel schalten (LEDs mögen keine Spannung in Sperrichtung) und eine Z-Diode in Reihe, weil sonst schon 0,9 bis 1,1V reichen, damit die (Infrarot)-LED leuchtet.

>die ausgänge vom controller lege ich auf ein ulm2803 treiber ic, 
...kenn ich nicht auswendig
>das müsste ja so ok sein. 
Wenn Ein- und Ausgänge in den selben (ähnlich Stör-/Überspannungsverseuchten) Stromkreis führen und du die Ausgänge nicht über Optokoppler führst, brauchst Du es bei den Eingängen auch nicht.


----------



## Markus (27 Juni 2003)

ok, der vorwiderstand bleibt weg. wie bin ich nur darauf gekommen...
nur der pull-up kommt hin, da muss ich allerdings etwas experimentieren, bzw. versuchen ob ich ihn überhaupt brauche da das microcontroller-modul bereits intern pull-up&s drin hat....

danke mal soweit.

wegen der geschichte mit der 12v eingangsbeschaltung:

das mit der zenerdiode leuchte mir ein, warum bin ich da nicht selbst drauf gekommen.  :lol:
aber den 820ohm widerstand den du genannt hast kann ich ja ebenfalls weglassen wenn das microcontrollermodul bereits intern die pull-up&s hat, oder?

vielen dank!

ulm2803 ist ein 8-faches treiber ic mit ttl eingängen und ausgängen die bis 500mA belastbar sind.


----------



## Zottel (27 Juni 2003)

Nein, es hat eben pull-UPs, ist also offen high und mit 12V auch high. Der 820Ohm-Widerstand wird nach Masse geschaltet, also als pul-DOWN.


----------



## Markus (28 Juni 2003)

ah, jetzt ja - klaro... 

danke!


----------

